
What are Stack Overflow unicoins?  - yiedyie
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/227363/what-are-stack-overflow-unicoins/
======
Xdes
I've been working on an autominer, but there appears to be one in the thread.

    
    
        (function uniMine()
        {
            $.getJSON('/unicoin/rock', function(data)
            {
                setTimeout(function()
                {
                    $.post('/unicoin/mine?rock=' + data.rock, {fkey: StackExchange.options.user.fkey});
                }, 10000);
            });
            setTimeout(uniMine, 11000);
        })();

------
yiedyie
Unicoins will be coded in unary numeral system, much powerful than the binary
numeral system that the bitcoins are coded in.

Unicoins will trump the bitcoin very fast, the questions you will ask on SO on
how to mine unicoins will make earn unicoins at the same time, creating a
positive feedback loop that will make you rich faster than it took Facebook
and Twitter.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unary_numeral_system](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unary_numeral_system)

------
torbjorn
Dumping all my bitcoins for unicoin. Feels good to be an early adopter.

------
ozh
Very cool. I like the "payment" options.

